# I auditoned for Who Wants to be a Millionaire today



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

They held tryouts for the show at the Sycuan Indian Casino in El Cajon which is about a 30-40 minute drive for me but that's the closest they're ever going to come to San Diego so I figured I'd give it a try. There were a few times this morning that I thought of just staying home. When I got there I had trouble finding where I was supposed to go. It was blistering hot and of course I was all dressed up in a nice long sleeve shirt and slacks so after a little while I started profusely sweating. :afr That's my main anxiety symptom and since it was so hot I should've known that was going to happen. So right about then I thought about just going home but I decided to stick it out.

While waiting in line some of the contestant coordinators came by and handed us a questionnaire we we're supposed to fill out. I didn't bring a pen so they told me to ask people around me. Great! :fall Even little things like that make me nervous but I got up the courage to ask this old lady in front of me if I could borrow hers and she snapped back at me and told me to ask someone else. :hide :afr 

A few days ago I had talked to an online friend who was supposed to be driving down from LA to attend the auditions too. We exchanged phone numbers so we could try and meet up. After filling out my questionnaire, I had all sorts of time to call him but I never did. Chickened out. :sigh If he asks I'm going to tell him that I forgot to bring his number. Social anxiety sucks and it would continue to bring down the whole experience later that day. 

We stood there for about an hour and a half. It seemed like an eternity. Then we were finally called into the casino where we were led to this room that looked like a university classroom. It had stadium seating and everything. There were two tests we were supposed to take. One for their Netflix movie week and one for the regular shows. I'm not that much of a movie buff so I knew I wasn't going to pass that. But I did my level headed best.

I'll let you know the results of the tests in my next post. I didn't want to make this too long and I wanted to build the suspense too  :boogie


----------



## terrific81 (Apr 7, 2007)

good luck!!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Alright well I'll just say that I did not pass the movie test but I did pass the test to be on the regular show :boogie 

But then we had to be interviewed :fall and that did not go well at all. The lady who interviewed me seemed very put off by me. The whole thing was so awkward and since I had to stand for it and she was so close to me, I felt very uncomfortable. I kept leaning back so my posture was horrible. I tried to tell a few jokes but they fell flat. :fall 

I'll get a postcard in a few weeks saying whether or not I'm in the pool. If by some miracle I do get accepted to be in the pool then the next step is to wait and see if they call me to be on the show.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

((((((((((((((((((((((Jase)))))))))))))))))))))) Be proud that you went through with it in the first place!! That took guts. I do hope you get accepted and finally get on the show!! :squeeze :squeeze :squeeze


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

I hope you get into the pool, ace_of_diamonds. 

And good work with trying to audition. That's awesome!

Gerard


----------



## tomcoldaba (Jul 1, 2007)

Be proud that you stuck it out. You could have gone home without having an audition. Good luck next time.


----------



## drearyquery (Nov 28, 2005)

That sounds awesome. Hope you make it and win the million


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is so cool!! I wanna do that! Maybe next time you'll have a more relaxed response about calling the fella.


----------



## sslhea (Sep 30, 2005)

OMG! good for you!!!


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Are you the same guy that auditioned for Jeopardy? Or am I totally wrong? :lol


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

njodis said:


> Are you the same guy that auditioned for Jeopardy? Or am I totally wrong? :lol


I'm the same guy who *wants* to audition for Jeopardy but I haven't gotten the chance yet. I actually like that game better cause I like the rapid fire game play.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Ahh, yeah, I gotcha.

Well, good luck anyway. Would be awesome to get on the show.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

It has a Fastest Finger payout! :lol
Congratulations, Ace of Diamonds! :boogie :boogie :boogie


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

Whoa that's so brave! Auditioning for a game show with social anxiety! :banana :banana :banana You're the first one on here I've read who's done that. My grandma auditioned for Who Wants to be a Millionaire in New York and didn't get in. Hope you get in


----------



## gracie07 (Jun 21, 2007)

WOW!!! That's great! Good luck!


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

My postcard came today. Here's what it says:

_Thank you for your interest in being a contestant on 'Who Wants to be a Millionaire.' You have not been selected to be a potential contestant. We appreciate your continued interest in the show and thank you for taking the time to audition with us._

On one hand I'm disappointed but on the other hand I'm a bit relieved. Had I gotten accepted I would've been worried about having to maybe plan a trip to NYC by myself, something I'm not sure I could handle. :afr Of course for a shot at a million bucks I'll endure the anxiety. :lol Now I can tryout for Jeopardy the next time they hold an online test. :clap


----------

